# cotton seed



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

we've been feeding cotton seed at the ranch and the deer (and turkeys) are just crushing it....last week we found a shed lying right in the middle of the pile


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Where are you buying the cotton seed? How much does it cost?


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Just a word of caution on the cotton seed. You may want to make a search here, as I seem to remember some information that said repoduction issues arose due to the seed. Check it out and good luck, Gary


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

New study out that shows that to be bogus...think its from the guys at the king ranch...and from the other one that i read they have to consume massive amounts of it to make a difference, with it being free choice in the study they still didnt consume enough to make a difference.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Reports from field biologists indicate that a growing number of deer managers are feeding cottonseed to deer. Cottonseed is cheaper per ton than protein pellets, and hogs and raccoons will not eat it. Cottonseed, while nutritious, contains a chemical called gossypol, which may have detrimental effects on deer. Research at Texas A&M University has shown that male domestic ruminants fed high concentrations of cottonseed for extended periods have decreased reproductive ability. Also, fallow deer fed cottonseed for an extended period had reduced antler growth. There have been no similar feeding trials in white-tailed deer.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

http://ckwri.tamuk.edu/fileadmin/us...eer_Research/2005_Fall_Newsletter_reduced.pdf


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry gents but from what I read cotton seed seems to be a pretty bad deal according to research from Texas A&M. The link is about for you guys.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

There is a new study, that is the old one, seems to be different ideals...i have personally seen it work though and its been in use for a long time. It is fine as long as it doesnt make above a certain percentage of their diet. With penned deer eating only that then yes it is a problem, wild deer no. This can be debated all day long but i have seen it work and am a believer in it...

Ramrunner, where were you able to find it at???


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

spitfire said:


> http://ckwri.tamuk.edu/fileadmin/us...eer_Research/2005_Fall_Newsletter_reduced.pdf


 It doesn't sound like feeding cottonseed is bad. Just feed it for about half of the year. The article clearly states that cottonseed would add body weight and better antlers if feed properly.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I belive it is false. We feed cotton seed to our cattle in the winter help help them maintain their body weights and while the cows are pregnant. Some of it contains as much as 45% protien and you can usually get it for pretty cheap. We feed it free choice along with hay and a loose minerals/salt.


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

we got it from a gin in Lockhart. they sell bags that will hold a 1000#'s (about $40 for the bag). I have heard all the rumors/studies about feeding the cotton seed. Some say it makes the buck sterile, etc. We only feed the seed late season up till about Mar/Apr, then we switch back to protein. I really don't see a problem with feeding it to a herd during a span of 2-4 months. 

I have a buddy who feeds strickly cotton seed all year long. They are on a large south texas ranch (low fence) which produce huge deer. I have yet to hear them say anything negative, or say their deer are sterile/non-reproductive.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ramrunner. 

What do you pay per ton?


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

ramrunner said:


> we got it from a gin in Lockhart. they sell bags that will hold a 1000#'s (about $40 for the bag). I have heard all the rumors/studies about feeding the cotton seed. Some say it makes the buck sterile, etc. We only feed the seed late season up till about Mar/Apr, then we switch back to protein. I really don't see a problem with feeding it to a herd during a span of 2-4 months.
> 
> I have a buddy who feeds strickly cotton seed all year long. They are on a large south texas ranch (low fence) which produce huge deer. I have yet to hear them say anything negative, or say their deer are sterile/non-reproductive.


Completely agree with ya! We feed protein at the same time, just havent been able to find any lately. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Just checked with a feed dealer we use and it's $324 per ton if you have a grain hauler

Bagged is $9.75 per 50 pounds ($384 per ton)

We paid $8.40 per 50 lb bag of 16% protein- The protein is pelletized in a fashion you can throw from a broiadcast feeder with no problems.


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

We paid $319 per ton for the seed and I think it may have come down a little since then. We are getting another load this week. 

These are prices for protein we have just recently checked into.....

Purina 16% - NB Feed - 412/ton bagged

Antler Max Breeder 16% - Mumme's Hondo - 428/ton bagged - 380/ton bulk

Wendlands 16% - Bracken Feed Jupe Mills 364/ton bagged

Wendlands 20% - Bracken Feed Jupe Mills - 380/ton bagged

Livengood Feeds 16% - Livengood Mill Store Lockhart - 354/ton bagged

L & E Pellets 16% - Lyssy & Eckel - Poth 348/ton bagged 322/ton bulk


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

When feeding free choice that part doesnt matter too much though and the cotton seed is higher in protein.


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm not trying to say anything negative about cotton seed, but the way most people feed it by putting it in large piles, a lot goes to waste. I would be willing to bet, enough waste that would make the protein pellets a better buy.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Just checked with a feed dealer we use and it's $324 per ton if you have a grain hauler
> 
> Bagged is $9.75 per 50 pounds ($384 per ton)
> 
> We paid $8.40 per 50 lb bag of 16% protein- The protein is pelletized in a fashion you can throw from a broiadcast feeder with no problems.


This location was at Bryant Feed in Aledo, 2 miles south of interstate 20 on FM 1187. I assume there are some folks that are in north Texas that would be interested.

$336 per ton bagged.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Are the hogs hitting it as well ... ?!?!?!


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Havent had any, or javi's for that matter, touch ours in the past. Thats the best part bout feeding it!!


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

I am wanting to start feeding cotton seed on our lease in Real Co. but need to find a supplier that is on the way (I-10).

The ranchers fed it to the cows around our old lease in Fredericksburg, the deer and axis swarmed to it like a kid in a candy store. 

There is a guy on here that has been feeding it to his deer for years with awesome results.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

I have been feeding cottonseed for the last ten years or so. After a couple of years protein was added and both were fed. I think they work well in combination with one another. Sometimes they will hammer the cottonseed more than the protein and sometime it is the other way around. Right now on my ranch the deer are really hitting the cottonseed. I think this is because they need to replace body weight and cottonseed consumption does this faster and better than protein. When the antlers start growing they then usually switch more to protein.

I feed cottonseed from January until around the end of August. Thats usually when a full load (about 25 tons) usually runs out. This is on 2500 acres in LaSalle county. I have read and had people tell me that hogs won't and can't eat cottonseed because they would not be able to digest it. That has not been my experience. I do believe hogs and javalina will consume cottonseed. It they don't eat it they certainly do chew it and then spit it out as you will find cuds lying around the cottonseed feeders.

Our feeders are made out of 52" V-mesh horse wire. The wire is cut into 6' lengths and the rolled and tied in a circle. We also use a hog panel done the same way. The hog panel was added because hogs kept bending the **** out of the v-mesh alone. Drive a t-post in the ground and place the wire over the t-post and fill with cottonseed. Here is a picture of an old feeder before we started adding the hog panel.










Here are two low fenced bucks that came off cottonseed.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Richlyn Concepts said:


> I am wanting to start feeding cotton seed on our lease in Real Co. but need to find a supplier that is on the way (I-10).
> 
> The ranchers fed it to the cows around our old lease in Fredericksburg, the deer and axis swarmed to it like a kid in a candy store.
> 
> There is a guy on here that has been feeding it to his deer for years with awesome results.


Yea same here, if I could find some place to buy on my way to the hill country. any help will be aprecated.


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

M16 said:


> I have been feeding cottonseed for the last ten years or so. After a couple of years protein was added and both were fed. I think they work well in combination with one another. Sometimes they will hammer the cottonseed more than the protein and sometime it is the other way around. Right now on my ranch the deer are really hitting the cottonseed. I think this is because they need to replace body weight and cottonseed consumption does this faster and better than protein. When the antlers start growing they then usually switch more to protein.
> 
> I feed cottonseed from January until around the end of August. Thats usually when a full load (about 25 tons) usually runs out. This is on 2500 acres in LaSalle county. I have read and had people tell me that hogs won't and can't eat cottonseed because they would not be able to digest it. That has not been my experience. I do believe hogs and javalina will consume cottonseed. It they don't eat it they certainly do chew it and then spit it out as you will find cuds lying around the cottonseed feeders.
> 
> ...


our set up is the exact same. i've been feeding cottonseed in LaSalle county for 15 years now.

for those out there that think cottonseed has an adverse affect on reproductive rates within a whitetail herd, just let me know. I will get you the data from the last 15 years with regards to our fawn survival rates.

the only thing that cottonseed doesn't have as compared to a pelleted ration is the trace mineral package. that can be overcome by supplementing a granulated mineral, very easily done.

another large advantage to feeding cottonseed for someone wanting to get started in a feeding program is the upfront costs involved. V-mesh wire and t-posts are alot cheaper than a pellet feeder. The storage facilitly needed to handle cottonseed doesn't even come close to that for pellets (especially if pellets are bought in bulk). The lint on whole cottonseed helps to wick moisture away from the seed vs. pellets (without the hardeners) soaking up the moisture.

as was mentioned above, we have never had a problem with pigs eating the seed, although they do like to scratch on the wire baskets. Javelina's will eat the seed, but they will simply chew it up and spit it out. The end result is what looks like tan colored chewing tobacco plugs around the feed sites.

best of luck to all those involved in a feeding program. Without any rainfall as of late, the deer are going to need all that they can get.

Capt. Forrest


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

swtmike said:


> I'm not trying to say anything negative about cotton seed, but the way most people feed it by putting it in large piles, a lot goes to waste. I would be willing to bet, enough waste that would make the protein pellets a better buy.


Could be true BUT if you check with any protien pellet maker they do not recommend using it in a spin feeder>>yes it works in them but IMO defeats the intent of a deer eating all they want. Its kinda like a disagreement my dad n I have using protien, he puts it out a limited amount every other day in a cpl of places, in my thinking, whatever deer gets to it first, eats what it wants after a cpl of deer visit its gone till he puts more out. in order for protien to work as intended there should be plenty for deer to feed on whenever they desire NOT whenever its there....WW


----------



## Tx HNT/FSH College Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

I have hunted alot of ranches feeding this stuff and they have some absolute giant bucks I wanna start feeding it on our rance just dont know were to get it. Anyone know where i could get some cotton seed around Tilden?


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a friend in south texas that feeds cotton seed and has the biggest bodied deer i'v ever seen mixes dairy cow mineral with it!!!


----------



## Tx HNT/FSH College Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats what ive seen on the ranches ive hunted that feed it. The ranches are from hebbronville to san manuel. the deer are fat and healthy great bucks!


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Tx HNT/FSH College Boy said:


> I have hunted alot of ranches feeding this stuff and they have some absolute giant bucks I wanna start feeding it on our rance just dont know were to get it. Anyone know where i could get some cotton seed around Tilden?


How much are you looking to buy? I can put you in touch with a cottonseed broker but you have to buy an eighteen wheeler load.


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

M16 said:


> How much are you looking to buy? I can put you in touch with a cottonseed broker but you have to buy an eighteen wheeler load.


who do you deal with M16? I deal with Kape and Sons out of Abilene. Their cottonseed is always great quality, it is always tested to pass the standards for use in the dairy cattle industry. They have it stockpiled in gins all throughout the state.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Do yall have any contact numbers?


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

That's who I get mine from. Cape and Sons (325) 673-6206


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds like it may be worth a try winter to early summer then switch to conventional protein through the rest of the season to avoid any potential breeding problems. Any idea what the price differential is?


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Last I heard cottonseed was around $280 a ton delivered. The last protein load I got was $355 a ton bulk delivered. These were full truckloads. Naturally I bought my cottonseed in November for $330 a ton. Less cotton production and higher demand for seed has pushed the price up quite a bit. I remember not long ago paying $125 a ton. Normally cottonseed goes up in price after January or so because it is put in storage. If I had to make a choice between protein and cottonseed I'd go with the cottonseed sprinkled with the Purina Dairy Cow Mineral Mix.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Cape and Sons is the cheapest around right now at 263/ton delivered to our place, or 260/ton picked up in sweetwater...lockhart is 325/ton, in a bulk bag.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

I think you can buy the meal at Southern Cotton Oil in Richmond, TX. Not sure if they sell the seed or not.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

jeffscout said:


> I think you can buy the meal at Southern Cotton Oil in Richmond, TX. Not sure if they sell the seed or not.


You cant, at least not this time of year, called 'em already. They didnt specify whether they had it at different parts of the year or not though.


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

RamRunner, I hunt in Caldwell Co. near Stairtown. Where were you able to locate the cottonseed. Also would be interested in hearing any success stories in that area.


----------



## Tx HNT/FSH College Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

M16 said:


> How much are you looking to buy? I can put you in touch with a cottonseed broker but you have to buy an eighteen wheeler load.


 Thanks Ill probably be giving them a call soon! sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

Here is another idea for your feeders. These work well and keep most of the seed covered.

Also, pigs will eat it.


----------



## tunnelchamp22 (Aug 12, 2008)

You can Build a Cheap Basket out of Chicken Wire and one T post to keep the pellets off the ground. A buddy of mine has been feeding it for a couple years and the deer love it. We haven't seen and drop in fawn production.


----------



## STEADLY CHASING BLUES (Jun 27, 2006)

I thought the same thing about the ***** and hogs not eating it until I just checked my cams (myth busted!!) The deer are hitting it pretty hard also.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Throw that Theroy out the window.. Pigs will eat anything!!


----------

